# Acting normal BUT hasn't pooped for 3 days



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I suspect that it is on its way - mine will often not poop for a day or two after not eating, although never for as long as 4 days. I would give it till Monday, as long as he seems fine, then back to the vet.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

As long as he is drinking I think you have a little leeway to let this work itself out, but if things don't settle down or if he starts to look off color, then back to the vet for sure.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

He's a very small dog, is he ? How old is he and how long have you had him ? And do you always change his food so much ? Being so small, it might be hard for him to adjust to constant food changes.

His stomach would probably do better on 1 good quality dog food given constantly.

These little dogs can become really finicky, and we tend to try and satisfay them by making yummy stuff but in the end, they become impossible to satisfy and they don't necessarily want to eat what's best for them and in the long run, it can cause health problems. You have to make the best choice for him, find something good quality he will eat and stick to it. Oh, and milk, I wouldn't give it to him. It's hard to digest, dogs don't have the enzymes for it. Humans don't either...

Good luck with your baby !


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

If he is only eating turkey and nothing else he needs a more balanced food with something fiberous in it. While turkey is yummy, even humans need veggies and fruit and other things with fiber in it. While sometimes we have to feed tem turkey or chicken or some yummy human food to stimulate appetite, our dogs need other things in their diet, both for the nutrition, vitamines, minerals, etc., it provides as well as for the fiber........that's also what the pumpkin does....it provides fiber.

I know the Vet said bland diet, but that usually includes some rice with the meat. Rice would have added fiber. Sadly, Vets don't always know a lot about the best foods for our pets. They receive little training in that regard.

Go to dog food advisor on the internet and research their list of five star rated dog foods and select one of those to feed your little guy.

Best of luck.....let us know how this works out.

Viking Queen


----------



## Brenda-A (Jan 7, 2013)

Dechi,

Yes. He's four pounds. He's four years old, and I've had him since he was 2 months old.

I don't change his often. He was on Origen kibble since he was young. Unfortunately, last May he had retinal reattachment surgery. The doctor recommended to soften his kibble with water since chewing the hard kibble wasn't good for his eye pressure. Well, being the picky poodle he is, he didn't want the wet kibble. After that, I was giving him a good quality can food. 

I changed from canned food to Freshpet because Freshpet claims to have fresher ingredients. 

I get the goat milk where I buy his food. It's meant for dogs, and I had researched it and it has great health benefits.

Thank you for advice and you're baby is so adorable.


----------



## Brenda-A (Jan 7, 2013)

Viking Queen,

Well, she recommended turkey (or another meat) until things when back to normal and they she said to add veggies, but since things haven't gone back to normal, I've just stuck with the turkey. This picky poodle doesn't like rice lol On other occasions, I do the rice and turkey with pumpkin and mix it all in. Well, he'll pick out the rice and only eat the turkey. Sometimes, he's too smart to handle lol 

I love dog food advisor. I always check the ingredients before giving anything to my baby. 

I think you're right though. Maybe the turkey itself isn't helping him to poop. 

I would like to get into cooking for him. My mom hates when I buy her grandson canned food. That's one of the reason I switched to Freshpet. She says canned food has a lot of preservatives since they have to make it last for so long. 

Thank you for your advice


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

No Rice!!! Rice is good for diarrhea, but not constipation in my experience. I would use pumpkin to get the fiber or maybe some cooked barley.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Brenda-A said:


> Viking Queen,
> 
> Well, she recommended turkey (or another meat) until things when back to normal and they she said to add veggies, but since things haven't gone back to normal, I've just stuck with the turkey. This picky poodle doesn't like rice lol On other occasions, I do the rice and turkey with pumpkin and mix it all in. Well, he'll pick out the rice and only eat the turkey. Sometimes, he's too smart to handle lol
> 
> ...


My girls pick out eh rice as well, I actually have to put it in a blender or they will spit it out. As for going without pooping, my Bella has went as long as 3 days if it is snowing or snow on the ground, raining, or traveling. Now she does not eat or drink much as she does not want to go out in bad weather or in strange places. I also called the vet and he said she will go when she has to, as I though she was constipated but she was not.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

If you suspect that he is constipated I would try lots of fluids (home made salt free chicken broth, for example), pumpkin if he will eat it, and a very little liver. Think of a teaspoonful of chopped liver, twice a day. Be careful - too much can lead to explosive results...!

Mine are usually a bit off colour when constipated - not quite immediate vet visit off colour, but definitely keeping an eye on not quite right (I am sure other dog owners will understand the difference!).


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Brenda-A said:


> Dechi,
> 
> Yes. He's four pounds. He's four years old, and I've had him since he was 2 months old.
> 
> ...


Thank you ! Mine is very finicky but I finally got something that works well ! I buy whatever good brand of kibbles I know he will tolerate and I put a little bit of water in the bowl, maybe two spoons and my secret ingredient : cesar wet food ! I buy the little dinner ones, very small, and give him less than half a tea spoon per meal, that I mix in the water and kibbles. It becomes some kind of ragu and he can't separate anything. He eats the whole thing with gusto. One little cesar meal will last the whole week, so it's very little in his meals, it's just to make the kibbles taste better. I buy all the different kinds, so he gets variety and he just loves it !


----------



## NatalieAnne (Jul 23, 2016)

When I had a constipated dog the vet recommendation was 1 TBLS canned pumpkin 3 X's daily and some Metamucil sprinkled on food. This worked very well.

Because another member had good luck with little Caesar meals, I purchased a couple cases amounting to 6 of each flavor available. I didn't read the ingredients beforehand (which I'm not too thrilled about). 

The dogs loved these meals. I fed my largest 2/3 of the container & the smaller 1/3 of the container. If I mixed mine in with kibble they left the kibble which I had to throw out at end of the day so I refrained from doing that, & gave it to them plain in the morning. I believe this gave them a healthy appetite which resulted in their eating the mixed bowl of dry kibble left out.

I saved all the little Caesar dinner containers. I refilled 1/2 of them with a venison like stew I made 3 days ago. The stew consisted of 6 small venison steaks browned & then cut into bit size pieces, water, 1 & 1/2 teas. beef bouillon, 1 can green beans chopped up with 1/2 the can liquid, & 1/2 C. uncooked couscous. I used Glad Press & Seal to seal them, filled a few freezer zip bags with the containers & popped them in the freezer. The dogs are loving this. Again, I'm using it to stimulate their appetite so they will eat the kibble on hand that needs to be used up. (My dogs eat the green beans much better than peas which they leave in the bowl.)

Yesterday I received an email re: recall on some little Caesar dinners - possibly some plastic pieces that could be a choking hazard? Too late for me as all mine were already long ago eaten up.


----------



## Brenda-A (Jan 7, 2013)

NatalieAnne,

Thank you for the advise! I will definitely try that. 

I received that same email and got a mini heart attack. I decided to go buy him a Cesar dinner to so see if it would help him poop. Well, right after he ate it, I was checking my email and saw the recall. Luckily, I was able to check the lot number and it wasn't part of the recall. Definitely, one of the scariest moments of my life. 

He's back to pooping normal thanks to the Cesar food. I'm not to thrilled with the ingredients. Don't like the by-product meat. I will give the home cooking a try.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Brenda-A said:


> NatalieAnne,
> 
> 
> 
> He's back to pooping normal thanks to the Cesar food. I'm not to thrilled with the ingredients. Don't like the by-product meat. I will give the home cooking a try.


Yay for poop


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sometimes it is a matter of whatever it takes! My two thrive on home cooked/raw, and it is a lot cheaper than Cesar for far better quality.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't recommend Cesar, it's like eating McDonalds every day. Except if in very small amounts, like I use it. One small can lasts 8-10 days for me, so it's not too bad and at least he eats ! In that amount, it's not any worse than a lot of dog treats.


----------



## NatalieAnne (Jul 23, 2016)

Dechi said:


> I don't recommend Cesar, it's like eating McDonalds every day. Except if in very small amounts, like I use it. One small can lasts 8-10 days for me, so it's not too bad and at least he eats ! In that amount, it's not any worse than a lot of dog treats.


Oh I would use it again Dechi if I'm not able to keep a supply of homemade they will eat. It also worked like a charm in getting them to eat here. I just may get a case to have on hand for the cold winter months should I get ill & not be able to keep up home cooking. 

Today I thawed out a grass fed beef chuck roast to cut up & stew tomorrow with grated carrots rather than beans, plus the other ingredients used in the venison stew. I'm trying to empty out a bit of freezer contents that I didn't' use while ill last winter. In the future a variety of stews with various kinds of ground meat shouldn't be more than the cost of Cesar's meals - will have to see how many Cesar containers can be filled will the ground mixture & price it out. It took a bit of time to cut the whole meat into bits small enough. I think raw rather than cooked is easier for the dogs to chew. Maybe I should just grind the whole meat after this. 

I may powder some alfalfa tablets & try sprinkling on the wet food. If they like it I'll add it to he cooking after this. It's suppose to take care of dogs craving grass to eat & have heard it helps with arthritis.

I love having food cooking with the nice aroma in the house, especially during the cold months. But with an empty nest who to cook for? The dogs of course.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

Mine's doing the same thing. Peanut butter makes her go. Will look for pumpkin and some wet food as an appetizer. Okay?


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

We used Little Cesar canned as a topper for a while, but some varieties contain quite a bit of fat. After Abbey had a severe bout of pancreatitis, we started checking food as too much fat causes pancreatitis in dogs. I currently use Blue Basic canned food as a topper. It is low fat and grain free.


----------

